# Big Old Snakehead Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

After last nights tough fishing I decided to pull some old tricks out of my tackle box and it worked. A good 20 LGMouth fell for it. I sighted a big snakehead slide into a hole and I slid a horny toad over him once and then twice and he went for it. Got him turned with the help of 40lb braid and heavy rod. The fight was epic. But the best part is when he leaped out of the live well twice after we cut his gills out and almost bit the young man.. If only you could have seen his face when this monster came at him..priceless.

































Capt Mike


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

snakehead fillets all around!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

did you eat him ?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Next door neighbor is a chef and prizes the meat.. Gave it to him..I have eatin it twice... like in all things peparation is important.. First time grilled with skin on was OK but second time fried in Panko was superb. 


Capt Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like a dangerous snake with fins. Pretty colors. Prolly worth a dollar or two at an asian food stor.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Did you weigh it ? It looks pretty healthy !


----------

